# flowplayer-->Seite bleibt leer



## Aerzte1992 (17. Mai 2012)

Bitte um Hilfe.

Hätte 2 Anliegen,

1. ist der Flowplayer kostenlos, für meine homepage?

2. ich habe folgenden code:

```
<html>
  <head>
	<script type="text/javascript" src="flowplayer-3.2.6.min.js"></script>
	
  
      <title>test</title>  
  </head>
  <body>
    <a href="http://onair.krone.at/kronehit-black.mp3" style="display:block; width:200px; height:142px" id="player"> 
</a> 
<script>
	  flowplayer("player", "../flowplayer-3.2.7.swf");
</script>
  </body>
</html>
```

Ich möchte damit erreichen, dass kronehit abgespielt wird. Rufe ich die seite auf, bleibt die seite leer(weiß), verändert sich der Cursor wenn ich über den Bereich fahre, wo der Player sein sollte. Klicke ich dann hinein, wird mir die Steam datei zum Downaload angeboten. Wo liegt der Fehler? muss ich noch script teile ergenzen, da es sich um mp3, statt flv handelt?

danke


----------



## sheel (17. Mai 2012)

Hi

1) Ja, Flowplayer ist kostenlos wenn...
a) du den Flowplayer nicht weiterverteilen/verkaufen/verändern willst
(in dem Fall die Lizenzen mal genauer anschauen)
b) und du damit einverstanden bist, das "Flowplayer"-Logo im Player zu sehen
und nicht zu entfernen.

2) Der Fehler ist, dass für Mp3s ein Plugin gebraucht wird.
Hier näheres: http://flowplayer.org/plugins/streaming/audio.html


Ich bin mir zwar sehr sicher, beim Punkt 1 nichts Falsches gesagt zu haben, aber:
Das ist keine verbindliche Rechtsauskunft, nur meine eigene Meinung.
Muss weder richtig noch vollständig sein.

Gruß


----------



## Aerzte1992 (17. Mai 2012)

aufgrund meines schlechten englisch, in verbindung mit fehlenden java kenntnissen, würde ich dich bitten, einfach nur zu sagen, wo der code hingehört.(nach dem head, im body, oder sonst wo)****?

danke für deine hilfe


----------



## sheel (18. Mai 2012)

Das Ganze kommt in einen script-Block.
Und hat mit Java überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Bitte Netiquette beachten, danke.


----------



## Aerzte1992 (18. Mai 2012)

Danke sheel,

Sie hätten nicht zufällig ach Lust, Laune und zeit, mir diesen script block näher zu beschreiben? Mit welcher Dateiendung speichere ich den Script block**** und wie sieht dann der html code dazu aus****? 
tut mir leid falls ich zu lästig bin....


----------

